

FCC Open Internet Apps Challenge - joeybaker
http://challenge.gov/challenges/114

======
xtacy
This is confusing:

    
    
      OPEN INTERNET RESEARCH CHALLENGE
      ...
      Both published and unpublished papers will be accepted.  
      Published research papers need to have been published 
      after January 2007.  Both published and unpublished papers 
      are limited to 20 pages (11 point font). 
    

and...

    
    
      ENTER THE RESEARCH CATEGORY
      Submissions in the research paper category shall be ...
      ..
      Papers need to have been peer-reviewed by a recognized 
      scientific conference or journal and must have been 
      published after January 2007.  Papers can be uploaded in  
      either PDF or Word format. There are no page limits for 
      research papers.
    

EDIT: I presume that it should have been:

    
    
      Papers (that have been published) need to have been
      peer-reviewed by a recognized[..]

~~~
protomyth
This kind of problematic wording is typical of Federal RFPs. Generally, you
end up calling the federal project officer and getting clarification.

------
joeybaker
challenge.gov feels like a checkbox that's been preemptively marked, and not a
serious tool. The problems are too vague to be acted on, the rewards are
small, and the community is anemic despite the potential PR weight of the US
gov.

~~~
d2viant
No joke. As far as I can tell there really is no reward.

You get "invited" to D.C. to attend a reception where you have to present your
app to a commission. Your app then gets featured on the FCC website. You have
to pay your own way there for all of that and can then get reimbursed by the
FCC...up to $500 per person.

What exactly is the incentive?

------
zacstewart
United States Code repo. Tree visualization to show which laws stem from
preceding laws stemming from the Constitution.

